# Best brand of kibble to feed puppy for optimal growth and strength?



## Cloudyair (5 mo ago)

Currently using Purina. Thinking of changing to Ziwi because I want the best for her especially when she’s growing


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I think Ziwi is very good, but I also think variety is very important. I switch brands and flavors every time I buy a bag of kibble. That way my dog never gets "stuck" on one thing so that he can't eat anything else, no need to switch gradually between different foods. I don't believe any one brand is perfect, and switching off between manufacturers/formulas/proteins gives more of a chance that shortcomings in one will be made up by another. I think it also lessens the chance of developing allergies or food sensitivities. 

I also like adding raw toppers, and currently Zephyr is getting a raw chicken leg for breakfast, because no kibble is really the best thing for dogs.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

The best food is one your dog does well on, likes to eat, and you can afford to feed. I tend to go on the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" theory. That said, I've fed a wide variety of foods to lots of different dogs over the years, from grocery store brands to "super-premium" (and super-priced) brands. If you want to try Ziwi, and it works on all three of the points I mentioned, then great.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Which version of Purina? There are many. Elroy has always eaten Purina Pro Plan. Puppy version until he was 13 months old, then large breed adult version. When he was little, per breeders advice, I soaked the kibble in water until it was absorbed and soft.
We're both happy with Purina pro plan.


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

Ziwi was one of the one on the top of the list for food associated with DCM when Tufts was tracking DCM and diets. And it not a popular food. I would stay away from it. Pro Plan is a great food that is WSAVA approved meaning that they have a vet Nutritionist, use feeding trial, etc. Why do you want to switch? If your dog is doing well on it, then stay with it. It hard to argue with WSAVA guidelines for approving pet food, https://wsava.org/wp-content/upload...dated-2021_WSAVA-Global-Nutrition-Toolkit.pdf


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I agree with PoodlesInMass - I have fed Purina for over 50 years to the poodles (and other breeds) that I have bred and shown. Purina foods are probably better researched than other brands. One other consideration - Purina is available nationwide, a serious consideration if the dog travels.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I'm currently feeding Purina Healthy Puppy. It's what she was eating, and what we were sent home with from her breeder. Rhonda's Vet concurs, so I continue as long as she eats it (no problem there).


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There is no single or even several best brands. What you need to look for is what was addressed above. Look for foods that come from companies that use veterinary nutritionist formulated foods, that do trials on their foods. Review the WSAVA guidelines posted by PoodlesinMass. 

And, as TeamHellhound pointed out, ultimately the best food


TeamHellhound said:


> is one your dog does well on, likes to eat, and you can afford to feed.


No matter how highly rated, if your dog won't eat it...

Reraven123 mentioned rotational feeding. This is a great way to keep your dog's diet varied. It should not be done randomly at first. There is a way to introduce different protein sources, etc, so your pup doesn't develop gastro problems. Once your pup is acclimated to a changing diet you can switch off more confidently. It's not strictly necessary to rotate foods but there are benefits overall, as reraven noted.

And fwiw, I also settled on Purina Pro Plan for my boys, but their diet is varied thru using different protein toppers on each kibble-based meal.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

My guys eat purina pro plan and ziwipeak. Ziwipeak for training or when we travel because they both eat it. PPP we have adult small breed for Blueberry and puppy for Scribble. I like to have two foods at least they are used to in case I can’t find one (tiki meaty sometimes is thrown into the mix).


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Ziwi Peak Air Dried Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls


Ziwi Peak Air Dried Dog Food - an independent review, star rating and recall history by the editors of The Dog Food Advisor.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com





It doesn't contain one controversial ingredient and it's never been recalled. I would say it's pretty good but consider where the bulk of the calories come from. As the article states it may not be suitable for all dogs with that much coming from fat content. You can also use that site to search for other dog foods see how they stack up by name. Its has a search engine under reviews with very in-depth information on dog foods.

Here's a link to the Merck vet manual on nutritional needs so you have a better idea of exactly what your dog needs min / max amounts. I would feed grain inclusive unless the dog is allergic. Also consider they may be allergic to the main meat protein source. Chicken beef but they have other options like lamb or bison to deal with that. Vitamins are also another essential thing to take into account. What does your food have in it and how much? Then you have minerals proteins fats this manual was a great help to me in that department. We take great care with our childrens nutritional needs vitamins minerals baby formulas. So why not do it for our dogs that's my motto. You can also tell a lot about a breeder by what they feed their stock. If they bust out a bag of Ol Roy I'm running for the hills. If they really put the amount of effort they say they do into their breeding programs - dogs. I feel it's only natural that would carry over into the amount of effort put into researching their feed and nutritional needs.









Nutritional Requirements and Related Diseases of Small Animals - Management and Nutrition - Merck Veterinary Manual


Learn about the veterinary topic of Nutritional Requirements and Related Diseases of Small Animals. Find specific details on this topic and related topics from the Merck Vet Manual.




www.merckvetmanual.com


----------

